# Looking for a .22 hand gun



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

I recently went through my fur bearer class and I am looking for a .22 cal hand gun to perform my dispatch's so I do not have to lug around my .22 rifle and all my gear. I am on foot for everything and have some weight behind me, if anyone is looking to get ride of a .22 hand gun reply or send me a message. Thank you! 

(not trying to break the bank)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cannot say enough good things about the Ruger SR22 pistol. I have one and it is NOT for sale . Give them a look, they are a joy to shoot.

Back when I trapped 30 years ago I used a crap old cheap and LOUD 22 revolver, it worked but the SR22 is 100x the gun.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I once bought a Saturday night special 22 from Phoenix arms for a little over $100 brand new. Honestly, it worked perfectly and would be a great pistol for shooting on a trap line. And if you accidentally dropped it in the water, you wouldn't be heart broken.

https://www.impactguns.com/phoenix-...und-mag-phoenix-arms-753733102236-hp22an.aspx

I called it "the noisy cricket "


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you want an inexpensive revolver, take a look at the Heritage Rough Rider .22 $120 new..... I would probably go with the Phoenix that Bax mentioned over that one though.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you all for the advise, I will take a look into these!*(())*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> If you want an inexpensive revolver, take a look at the Heritage Rough Rider .22 $120 new..... I would probably go with the Phoenix that Bax mentioned over that one though.


I went shooting with a friend that was given a Heritage Rough Rider .22LR several years ago.

When we arrived at the range, he tried to load the cylinder and the cartridges wouldn't fit! The diameter of the holes was too small!

We couldn't figure out what the heck was wrong with the thing. It was like .20" in diameter. Just barely too small.

But the revolver was clearly labeled as .22LR so we just guessed that it meant the revolver was a piece of junk and shot our other guns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

He wasn't trying to put 22Mag into 22LR was he? My revolver came with both cylinders, maybe one cylinder was mismarked? There actually is a 20 cal rimfire... never seen one, but its possible the factory goofed up. Was the barrel diameter the same diameter as the cylinder?

Dont get me wrong, my Revolver as a cheapie is ok... its only issue is it has a TON of headspace which makes it super loud. I couldn't believe when I shot a quality 22 revolver for the first time and how much quieter it was.

I may have to get a 2nd SR22 this year though... between my boy and wife hogging it during shooting sessions, I dont get to shoot it all that much. (First time we tried it, I brought 2 bricks of different ammo to test feed issues, thought we would shoot a little of each and call it good... well an hour later we had two empty boxes. I was nonstop loading mags and burned through 800'ish rounds faster than I would have believed. Big smiles all around though).

Back to the OP, if budget is tight you can find 22lr revolvers at pawn shops for relatively cheap prices. I wouldn't sweat a used revolver, there just isnt all that much to go wrong with them... especially a single action.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You will also find that if the cylinder hasn't been cleaned in a while that the wax from 22 shell will build up in it and then cake on to the point that it can't be loaded. You then have to take some solvent and a bronze brush to the cylinder to clean it out.

Another suggestion for a handy to carry 22 would be a North American Arms in either 22lr or 22 magnum.

https://northamericanarms.com/firearms/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> He wasn't trying to put 22Mag into 22LR was he? My revolver came with both cylinders, maybe one cylinder was mismarked? There actually is a 20 cal rimfire... never seen one, but its possible the factory goofed up. Was the barrel diameter the same diameter as the cylinder?


Yeah I wondered if it was a 5mm Rem but the case would still be larger than the projectile so that didn't work. Plus I don't think anyone aside from Taurus made a 5mm revolver (I think it was the Tracker if memory serves me right).

I think it was just poorly machined but I cant remember if we checked the barrel diameter or not simply because the cartridge didn't fit.

I wonder if he still has that thing...?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Save some money and buy the Kel-Tech 22 auto mag. Just because it’s cool.——-SS


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Look for a used Ruger Single Six....


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the single six, but if he is looking for very inexpensive, that not it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Much like Tabswan I was also looking for a dispatch gun for trapping back when I was a kid. Sunset Sporting Goods (for you old timers) had a sale on a cheap Italian import clones of the Colt SAA for $29, or $36 if you wanted a .22 magnum cylinder included too......so I picked one up. 

What a piece of junk. Accuracy was non existent, misfires were common, the ejector pin broke so I used a bent clothes hanger, and the cylinder didn't line up perfectly with the barrel so lead shavings flew out the side. All my buddies quickly learned not to stand beside me while I shot. Still, I carried that pistol throughout my high school years.

Shortly after high school, I was working a grave yard shift at a local meat packing plant and someone stole it off the front seat of my truck. After that, I always kept my truck locked....in case the thief tried to return it. :-o

My advise then would be to pick a good, well made pistol like the Ruger single-six and stay away from the cheapies. In the long run, you'll be happy that you did.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

I have spent some days looking at all the suggestions and the Phoenix arms is tempting and very low price I do not have a six shooter in my arsenal. I think I will spend some time looking for the Ruger single six at a pawn shop or local gun store.
If I find one I will follow up with what I get and how it is working! 

On the flip side I am off to check my first beaver sets of the year and my new life style, fingers crossed that all my scouting has paid off! guess its the long rifle for nowO*--


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Why even use a pistol of any cal. to dispatch a trapped animal?? I've trapped for more than 40 years, and in the last 20 I have never used a .22 to dispatch the animal. (cat, yot, fox, ****, badger) I made a "choke pole" or what the animal control officers call a "control stick". Simply place it over the head around the neck, pull tight, and then I'll stomp on the rib cage puncturing the heart. There's no blood to taint your set area, and no hole and blood to deal with when fleshing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know you won’t go wrong if you find a Single Six. 

I shoot mine more than any other .22 I own


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Growing up trapping, we most commonly used a .22 pellet gun. It worked well and never drew unwanted attention


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I picked up a Crosman 1322 just a short time ago for pests... its very impressive a 22cal pellet pistol. Very accurate too.


-DallanC


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Why even use a pistol of any cal. to dispatch a trapped animal?? I've trapped for more than 40 years, and in the last 20 I have never used a .22 to dispatch the animal. (cat, yot, fox, ****, badger) I made a "choke pole" or what the animal control officers call a "control stick". Simply place it over the head around the neck, pull tight, and then I'll stomp on the rib cage puncturing the heart. There's no blood to taint your set area, and no hole and blood to deal with when fleshing.


I mean that seems pretty cruel and risky for the foot, also if you use a catch pole why wouldn't you just choke them out with your catch pole?


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Bax* said:


> Growing up trapping, we most commonly used a .22 pellet gun. It worked well and never drew unwanted attention


Is a pelt gun really capable of dispatching animals of that size?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

​


Tabswan said:


> Is a pelt gun really capable of dispatching animals of that size?


Killed many many raccoons with the pellet gun, and gobs of fox. But keep in mind that we are talking about head shots within 2-3 feet of the trapped animal.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Bax* said:


> ​
> Killed many many raccoons with the pellet gun, and gobs of fox. But keep in mind that we are talking about head shots within 2-3 feet of the trapped animal.


I am mostly going for beaver and muskrat this year for practice, muskrat not so worried about but the beavers are rather thick. Also looking to not have to carry a rifle, I know the caliber is what matters. 
Do you think a hand pellet gun with a .22 cal rating will suffice?
Also have you ever had to dispatch a beaver? and if so was it with the pellet gun?

A fox is pretty impressive for a pellet gun, I used to sit out by our chicken coup as a kid and Clint Eastwood those pesky mice with my daisy pump action. :laser: guess I never thought a pellet gun could do the job. Yes I too do not plan to be at that much of a distance for the dispatch.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A hand pellet gun doesn’t seem like it’d work in my mind unless you used a CO2 propelled model but I’m still not sure there honestly. I guess I’d need to know how many FPS it could shoot. 

Shooting a fox with a pellet rifle works fine. Like I said though, we are talking very close range


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Tabswan said:


> I mean that seems pretty cruel and risky for the foot, also if you use a catch pole why wouldn't you just choke them out with your catch pole?


When your running over 100 traps, you need to move fast. I'm not waiting for the critter to chock out. A .22 is the best way to go if your in a hurry, but it makes a mess too. He!!, I guess whatever method one uses works for them.

I'd definitely get the Ruger single six! Awesome revolver!

Save up the $8 you'll get from one Beaver pelt and when you get 60-70 Beaver you'll have the money. :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tabswan, when you end up getting something come back and tell us what ya chose.


-DallanC


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Tabswan, when you end up getting something come back and tell us what ya chose.
> 
> -DallanC


I will! I have just been super busy with work picking up and my daily trap checks.

I skinned and fleshed two raccoons the other day that were dispatched with a 22 cal and it was kinda messy. I was kind of opposed to taxidermist's way and opinion but I am almost thinking of going more to a quick blow to the head? At least with the smaller fur animals. I am having enough trouble trying to get fur as it is and I do not want to mess up my location more than I have too if I do start seeing fur in my traps.

I will still get a 22 handy but for now its my trusty club.

If anyone is interested in watching my trapping struggle I re-opened my You Tube page that was originally a fly fishing blog page.

Check it out at www.youtube.com/flytailsinc


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ever watch the video "Trapper Jake"?


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

gdog said:


> Ever watch the video "Trapper Jake"?


I have watched a ton of videos but I don't think I have watched this one.
I need all the advice I can get so I will check it out!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Tabswan said:


> I have watched a ton of videos but I don't think I have watched this one.
> I need all the advice I can get so I will check it out!


Its a documentary...just a cool short film.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Tabswan said:


> I will! I have just been super busy with work picking up and my daily trap checks.
> 
> I skinned and fleshed two raccoons the other day that were dispatched with a 22 cal and it was kinda messy. I was kind of opposed to taxidermist's way and opinion but I am almost thinking of going more to a quick blow to the head? At least with the smaller fur animals. www.youtube.com/flytailsinc


I'd caution against relying on a quick blow to the head--you would be surprised how tough those critters are. You'll probably just end up shooting it after 5 minutes of hand to hand combat.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I'd caution against relying on a quick blow to the head--you would be surprised how tough those critters are. You'll probably just end up shooting it after 5 minutes of hand to hand combat.


That reminds me of a story.... you know what, lets just skip the story and say "dont ever try to catch a live deer". I can however, recommend several good methods to get excess bleeding under control afterwards. :shock:

-DallanC


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

DallanC said:


> That reminds me of a story.... you know what, lets just skip the story and say "dont ever try to catch a live deer". I can however, recommend several good methods to get excess bleeding under control afterwards. :shock:
> 
> -DallanC


Well now I want to know the story??? I will steer clear of live deer catch's I would rather not have to box a deer :grin: Off for day 11 on my trap line hopefully with the advice I got it will bring me some luck and fur!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Tabswan said:


> Well now I want to know the story??? I will steer clear of live deer catch's I would rather not have to box a deer :grin: Off for day 11 on my trap line hopefully with the advice I got it will bring me some luck and fur!


Good luck man!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Even giving a critter a knock on the head can leave a bloody mess to skin around.....I generally still used a .22 pistol on **** sized critters and up. Try picking up a box of .22 CB caps or .22 shorts if you can find them for dispatch duties. These rounds are still lethal but don’t do near the damage as a .22lr, though you might have to shoot them single shot if your rifle isn’t designed for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Kevin D said:


> Even giving a critter a knock on the head can leave a bloody mess to skin around.....I generally still used a .22 pistol on **** sized critters and up. Try picking up a box of .22 CB caps or .22 shorts if you can find them for dispatch duties. These rounds are still lethal but don't do near the damage as a .22lr, though you might have to shoot them single shot if your rifle isn't designed for them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That does make sense, thank you for the advice!


----------

